

The Stigma of Minority-Based Startup Accelerators - sye19
http://susieye.com/2012/07/27/the-stigma-of-minority-based-accelerator-programs/

======
joewee
"But I would be lying if I didn’t admit that a tiny part of me inside felt
defensive and insecure: were we somehow less than other companies whose sole
merit was the strength of the founders’ abilities and not their ethnicity or
gender?"

With all due respect, this is really the entrepreneurs own internal mental
problem. Whether you agree or disagree with the concept of a minority
incubator, or a mobile incubator or any other niche incubator at the end of
the day the only thing that matters is the entrepreneurs ability to execute on
the things that matter.

I don't live in SF so I can't speak on what stigma there might be if any when
dealing with other investors or businesses, but as a minority entrepreneur
I've learned that at the end of the day, product talks. Everything else is
just a distraction. This author needs to get over themselves and focus on
building a business.

